
Minimum Wages Set to Increase in Many States in 2017 - Mz
http://www.wsj.com/articles/minimum-wages-set-to-increase-in-many-states-in-2017-1483093806
======
masterleep
Bad news for the low skilled. Good news for highly paid engineers.

